# Altavoz (Loudspeaker) no suena en Livewire



## Lex DeLarge (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola.

Estoy usando el Livewire y me he encontrado con un inconveniente que desearia saber si solo yo lo poseo o si es un error nativo del programa.

Estoy intentando realizar un circuito que simula una alarma a la que se le puede modificar el tono en el que suena, ya he simulado circuitos anteriormente en el Livewire donde se ejecuta alguna señal sonora pero lo he hecho usando el Buzzer y funciona bien pero ahora que he deseado usar el Altavoz o Loudspeaker (Como se llama dentro del programa) no puedo lograr que se emita sonido alguno, pense que quiza podria ser algo mas en el circuito pero he probado toca clase de circuitos sencillos y complejos que utilizan altavoz y no suenan.

Es normal que no suene el Livewire?
Es a mi al unico al que no le suena?
Se puede solucionar esto?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

Y si ponés un Osciloscopio , o un Voltímetro o un Wattimetro conectado al parlante ?


----------



## Lex DeLarge (Dic 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si ponés un Osciloscopio , o un Voltímetro o un Wattimetro conectado al parlante ?



Pues si, puedo colocar cualquiera de esos instrumentos y ver la variacion, pero estoy simulando estos circuitos para compartirlos con otros entuciastas que estan iniciando y es mas interesante si pueden escuchar el sonido del altavoz.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

Lex DeLarge en Livewire por defecto no funciona el parlante solo el Buzzer, si desea compartir la simulación o el diagrama seria de gran ayuda, esta misma o con el diagrama se puede adaptar a otros programas que si se puede simular con el efecto que esta describiendo.


----------



## Lex DeLarge (Dic 4, 2013)

Ahí adjunto la imagen del circuito.

Por que razón el software traería un componente que por defecto no funciona?


----------



## sublime_0410 (Dic 5, 2013)

en efecto, no funciona. prueba con isis .


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez te ayude en algo.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lex DeLarge (Dic 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias "elaficionado", aunque igual no suena el parlante.

Me parece una chapuzada de parte de los que hicieron el software sacar un componente que por defecto no funcione, en un principio pensé que era que me faltaba una DLL o algo por el estilo, pero ya que a nadie le funcione... aunque quizá todos tengan el programa igual que yo, quien sabe.


----------

